# Radio not working



## Darth Z (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, I' m researching this for a friend. She changed the battery in her `05 GTO, and her stereo has not worked since. She somehow put the battery in backwards, and connected the battery. Her daughter noticed the sparks flying, and then she disconnected and reinstalled the battery. Now everything in the car works, except the radio. The radio has no power going to it at all. It doesn' t even light up. Checked the fuse, fuse is fine. Is there another fuse somewhere else that I can check?


----------



## Redline465 (Jul 5, 2018)

Darth Z said:


> Ok, I' m researching this for a friend. She changed the battery in her `05 GTO, and her stereo has not worked since. She somehow put the battery in backwards, and connected the battery. Her daughter noticed the sparks flying, and then she disconnected and reinstalled the battery. Now everything in the car works, except the radio. The radio has no power going to it at all. It doesn' t even light up. Checked the fuse, fuse is fine. Is there another fuse somewhere else that I can check?


I have the same problem today 7.5.18.
What did you do to fix this.


----------



## 05Poncho (May 30, 2020)

I am also having the same problem after battery replacement; I did not reverse polarity. All other electrical components work fine. Thanks.


----------

